# Hello All



## andy hood (Oct 30, 2007)

hello my names andy and i just joined this forum , i have not been keeping mantids long i started off with an ootheca of pseudoharpax virescens which hatched 16 nymphs( though only 3 have survied) there at nymph 2 stage now, i have the following mantid nymphs at the moment hierodula parviceps x2, hierodula membranacea x3 , hierodula solomonis, hymenopus coronatus, pnigomantis medioconstricta, hymenopus coronatus (mature male) brunneria sp (ootheca) sphrodromantis centralis (ootheca) , i also have various phasmid species and around 80 tarantulas ,


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats a lot of pets! Welcome


----------



## Malnra (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing some pics of your collection.


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Guest_andy hood_* (Oct 31, 2007)

yes i have quite a mini zoo here at home hehe , thanks for your welcomes i will post some pics of some of my collection


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome, Andy!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to you and yours from OHIO


----------



## andy hood (Nov 1, 2007)

thank you ogiga and hibiscusmile


----------



## Precious (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome Andy! Looks like you've come to the right place, you already have a nice little collection going.


----------



## andy hood (Nov 5, 2007)

thank you yes i like this forum alot already, its brill!! i have a very nice collection going on here and i am sure it will get even bigger!!


----------

